# Samsung DLP lag with Guitar Hero???



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Hi all,
This is my very first post and I'm a musician, not a A/V expert or anything. I have a question about playing Guitar Hero 1 or 2 on my 56" Samsung DLP. I don't have model #'s (I'm at work), but the TV is about 2 1/2 years old.
Simply put, I have a Playstation 2. I got Guitar Hero 1 and 2 for it a couple of months ago with both a wireless and wired "guitar" controller. For those of you unfamiliar with the game, you play along with popular rock songs on a guitar shaped controller. The screen has colored dots that flow along with the music on a grid resembling the strings and frets of your guitar neck if you were looking down the end of the neck to the body of the guitar.
Much like popular dance based video games, you trigger passages of notes on the guitar by pressing a corresponding colored "fret button" on the neck of the guitar controller when the appropriate dot on the screen passes the "trigger point". Missing the note produces a "scronky" bad note to let you know you've messed up.:hush:
So, I've played the game on 4 or 5 different televisions (LCD and CRT) with no problems. The game is extremely fun and addictive. However, when I finally hooked it up at home on my Samsung DLP, I found that no matter whether I used the wired or wireless controller the timing of the game was now off just a nanosecond, but enough to render the game completely unplayable. I had a couple of months of play under my belt at this time, and had played all the songs in the game on various difficulty levels, so it wasn't a matter of "skill". I tried it on my old CRT upstairs with no problems. Also, I've never had any problem playing any of my MANY other PS2 games on the same DLP television.
I asked around until a friend of mine told me that he had heard that this was indeed a problem with the way the DLP television technology transmitted the signals for this game . He didn't know why. 
Is this true? And why aren't I noticing it in my other PS2 games with the regular controller? Many other games require difficult strings of lightning fast "button combos", but I've never noticed a problem. Does the guitar Hero series just have less of a threshold for lag or error? Does DLP really have a "lag" or whatever in transmitting this visual/audio info that other TV technologies don't?
Thanks for any help!
(although, truth be told, it's probably better for the completion of my record that I'm not able to play this game!:sarcastic


----------

